# eagle no imprime refencias es el esquematico



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

No hay forma, no logro imprimir el esquema solo salen los wires y comonentes, nada de texto, names, values, nada.

El display/hide todo activado
Imprimir, las dos opciones, black y solid activadas.

ya no se por donde buscar.

gracias por adelantado.

eagle version 4.13
impresora una hp laser 1010
win98se


----------



## mcrven (May 16, 2007)

A ver tiopepe, respira hondo y revisa con calma.

Si los layer (capas) correspondientes están activadas y no se imprimen, me luce que el color seleccionado para ellas es el blanco. Si es así, no las vas a ver.

DALE una miradita a eso.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

Pues no, he probado  con varios colores, tipos de texto,...

Hay como hecho me menos mi tango de MSDOS, que nostalgiaaaa


Gracias seguire probando y si no lo reinstalare.


----------



## mcrven (May 16, 2007)

La verdad que estoy sorprendido.
Recién lo probé para asegurarme de no rebuznar y hacerte la sugerencia con base.
No sé que SO estás usando, pero sí sé que Eagle funciona igual en plataforma WIN, MAC y LINUX.
Ahora, WIN lo dejé de usar y trabajo con Linux, pero el problema que tu refieres, era el mismo.

Si utilizas GUINDOWS, perdón Windows, te sugiero que respaldes tus trabajos, desinstala la versión actual de Eagle e instala la versión más reciente.

No añores tanto el pasado. En su momento eran la gloria, pero hoy nos podemos dar cuenta que solo eran unos rudimentos, muy respetables por cierto.

Deja saber como te fue, no vaya a ser que te topaste con un BUG.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 16, 2007)

Probare de desinstalarlo, es que me funcionava bien.

Lo del tango me gustaba porque te dejaba tocarlo todo, introducir esquemas era de una velocidad acojonante a trabes del teclado.

Estube provando proteus y me decepciono mucho, te limitaba mucho.
Probe otro que necesitavan 30clicks de raton para hacer una linea (deben cobrar por click)
El orcad nunca me gusto


El linux me calienta un poco la cabeza pero estoy en ello, estoy probando ubuntu, pero lo encuentro lento comparado con winxp, pero puede  que sea por el disco duro que es uno de viejo.
Tambien parece complicado instalar programas  o configurar las cosas, pero todo se andara...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

Al fin solucionado, ya sabe escrivir letrAS

Si teneis el problema que no imprime referencias o letras

Solcion:

Control Panel -->options  -->User inteface   -->always vector font

En mi caso Eagle V4.13


----------



## mcrven (May 17, 2007)

A ver tío, si lo que hiciste te soluciona el problema, Vale. Me alegro por ti.

Ahora, revisé con cuidado el set-up de mi Eagle y las pòsibles opciones que se relacionan con el procedimiento que tu describiste. Fíjate: 



> Control Panel -->options -->User inteface -->always vector font



Estás modificando la Interfaz de Usuario más no la salida a la impresora y tampoco el gráfico, ni sus componentes (letras, símbolos, líneas...). "always vector font" se traduce en "Siempre fuentes vectoriales" y significa que el usuario va a poder ver las fuentas vectoriales. Aquí lo he probado - en mi set-up no está seleccionada la opción - y veo que no tiene ningún efecto. Luego abrí la opción (en el editor del esquemático) Edit->Change->Font->Vector (hay tres opciones: Vector, Proportional, Fixed), probé y nada, no hay diferencia, sigue imprimiendolo todo sin problema. Resulta, en apariencia, más lógico, ya que cambia el set de caracteres visibles en el esquemático y su aspecto en la impresión, pero no deja de imprimir por eso.
Algo sucede con tu set-up, ciertamente.

Me interesa la informaciónrmació y voy a continuar in vestigando un poco este asunto.

Si averiguas algo más, te voy a agradecer que me lo hagas saber.

mcrven


----------



## mabauti (May 17, 2007)

tiopepe : he estado buscando como dibujar los pads con orificios pequeños, pero no le hallo 

Alguna idea?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

mcrven:

Lo que me comentas ya lo probe sin resultado alguno de ahcerlo desde el edit.
Lei en el foro de CADSOFT a uno que le pasaba algo similar y probandolo se soluciono.
"Supondo" que como reza el Eagle, lo que ves es lo que se imprime, indirectamente debe influir ya que ahora imprime como dios manda.
Efectivamente yo tambien lo tenia desactivado, debe ser como viene por defecto.
He probado de instalar otra version la 16r2 y fallaba, ademas no era compatible con la libreria de alberto que utilizo para la lcd del nokia 3210

mabauti:
Ojo te lo digo de memoria pero si vas a change esta la opcion para camviarlo, mañana mirare de verificarlo pero se hace desde alli.


----------



## mcrven (May 17, 2007)

Bueno tiopepe_123,
Lo que importa es que se pudo solucionar y que puedes imprimir.

Será hasta otro rato entonces y suerte:

mcrven


----------



## mcrven (May 17, 2007)

Tio, por equivocación habia puesto la nota siguiente en otro hilo.



> A ver tiopepe_123, prueba a dirigir la impresión a un archivo, a ver como sale.
> 
> En el cuadro de impreasión selecciona ->Printer->Print to file
> 
> ...



Con las disculpas me despido: mcrven


----------

